# Dead Kennedys w/ Flipper & The Disciples



## tree hopper (Jan 25, 2011)

Who	
Dead Kennedys w/ Flipper & The Disciples
When	Friday, February 4, 2011
8:00pm - age restrictions, idk?
Where	
Oakland Metro (has website i think)
630 3rd Street
Oakland, CA 94607


----------



## crustythadd23 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dead Kennedys aint worth seeing unless Jello sings for em. But Flipper is fuckin great live. Got to see em w/ suicidal tendencies, fear, the dickies, marky ramone, and germs


----------



## tree hopper (Jan 26, 2011)

:agreed:


----------



## llamer (Feb 24, 2011)

both headlining bands are missing their lead singers


----------

